# Selenium



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anyone had their heart race from taking selenium? That is the only thing I did differently today.I was actually having a calm day today. I took it about an hour ago and now my heart is racing and my head feels weird. I feel like I drank about 10 cups of coffee. Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Selenium is powerful stuff and can definitely change thyroid hormone conversion. How much did you take?


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

200 mcg, I also have weird taste in my mouth and feel like I want to jump out of my skin!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The exact same thing happened to me. It sent me instantly hyper it was it felt like. I have not ever taken it again ever since that one time. It was scary.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> 200 mcg, I also have weird taste in my mouth and feel like I want to jump out of my skin!


It sounds like you need to back off on dosage. WHy were you taking such a large dose?

Effects of a Selenium Overdose
A selenium overdose can occur as the result of a single, large dose or from taking too much of it on a daily basis. Even though it may seem like a harmless mineral, selenium can cause some dangerous side effects, especially if an overdose occurs. Although some of these overdose effects do not appear to be serious, they can be signs of selenium toxicity. These effects include but are not limited to:
* Hair and nail brittleness
* A metallic taste in the mouth
* "Garlic" breath odor
* Fatigue
* Irritability
* Weight loss
* Muscle tenderness
* Nausea, vomiting, and abdominal (stomach) pain
* White, horizontal streaking of the fingernails
* Hair loss
* Shakiness
* Flushing (redness) of the face
* Cardiac arrest
* Heart failure
* Death.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

It is what the doctor told me to take. But I won't be taking it again!


----------

